# POLL: PERSONALITY TEST



## IcEPiCk (7 Aug 2005)

Just curious, along with what 4 letters you get please state your trade or if you are a civilian...

I myself am currently a civilian (hope to be sworn in soon and start my training by Sept 26 in St. Jean)
Going as a Comm Research Operator *291*

My socionics type is *ISTP*.

*the test is located here:*
http://www.personalitypathways.com/type_inventory.html


I think this will be interesting to see.


*The corresponding personality profiles are linked here:*
(based on socionics)
http://www.socionics.com/prof/prof.htm
(based on myers-briggs)
http://www.typelogic.com
http://www.personalitypage.com/portraits.html


 Please do not criticize the test, take it or leave it kinda thing, its short...     
________________________________________________________


----------



## Lomi (7 Aug 2005)

I have taken a test like this in the past, though there were more than 4 questions, I believe I ended up with the same result. I am apparently an ESTP personality type, meaning that the following traits define my personality:
#  Action-oriented
# Live in the present moment
# Dislike abstract theory without practical application
# Like to see immediate results for their efforts
# Fast-paced and energetic
# Flexible and adaptable
# Resourceful
# Seldom work from a plan - make things up as they go
# Fun to be around
# Highly observant
# Excellent memory for details
# Excellent people skills
# Good-natured
# Excellent ability to see an immediate problem and quickly devise a solution
# Attracted to adventure and risk
# May be flashy or showy
# Like initiating things - not necessarily following them through to completion

I plan on applying to infantry as soon as I deem myself physically fit enough to handle the regime .


----------



## ChopperHead (7 Aug 2005)

My  Personality is INTP.
Civilian for now lol






Kyle.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

Can't put my finger on it, but I can't help but think that this isn't the proper forum for this thread


----------



## IcEPiCk (7 Aug 2005)

it is... Im interested more in the ones who are actually CF members already...

Just interested in the results.  More with which types are drawn to which trade etc etc....

No big deal


----------



## swanita (7 Aug 2005)

I'm an ESTP...been in army reserves in infantry for 9 years now.


----------



## Pea (7 Aug 2005)

I am an ESTP.. I am a civilian, but am hoping to join the reserves as a Combat Engineer this fall.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Aug 2005)

INTJ - 14 years 22A Arty Offr, 7 years 48A HCA.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

INTJ - 3 years Inf, 22 years Adm/RMS Clk.

Now retired.

Just out of curiousity - where do you think this is going to take you (us)?


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

ENTP..one year Com Res..



			
				Retired CC said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity - where do you think this is going to take you (us)?



I'd be interested in knowing as well


----------



## Greywolf (7 Aug 2005)

INTJ for me.   I'm a supply tech, been in for 1 yr 4 months.


----------



## IcEPiCk (7 Aug 2005)

Its not intended to take myself or us, anywhere.  Some people may be interested in this personality test and the profiles that it gives them...  Some will view it as useless garbage that takes away from uniqueness or just not see a point.  Thats fine, Im not here to force this on anyone, but I do appreciate the people who have particpated already.

Im sorry I wasnt more clear on why I conducted this.

There is no real PURPOSE to this, it is a poll.  I searched socionics (a fairly new branch of psychology) on this forum, and saw there was no polls related to this.  I conducted simply out of interest.

I have no hidden agenda if thats what you are looking for, I am just a very curious person.   

 :threat:  :threat:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Aug 2005)

IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> Its not intended to take myself or us, anywhere.  Some people may be interested in this personality test and the profiles that it gives them...  Some will view it as useless garbage that takes away from uniqueness or just not see a point.  Thats fine, Im not here to force this on anyone, but I do appreciate the people who have particpated already.
> 
> Im sorry I wasnt more clear on why I conducted this.
> 
> ...



GET OUT OF MY HEEAADD!!  :crybaby:


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Aug 2005)

IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I have no hidden agenda if thats what you are looking for, I am just a very curious person.
> 
> ...



Didn't think you did - I was just curious.  

For what it's worth - my middle son is pursuing his Masters in Neuropsychology (whatever THAT is  : ) - so I have a more than a passing interest (although a very pedestrian understanding) in/of the subject.

When you think you have a representative sample, do us the favour of compiling your results and stating whatever conclusions those results might lead you to.

I, for one, like you, am "just a very curious person".


----------



## Poppa (7 Aug 2005)

ESFP

16 yrs MP


----------



## Springroll (7 Aug 2005)

I am currently a civilian, but my app is in.

I am a ESTP 

-Act first, think/reflect later
-Feel deprived when cutoff from interaction with the outside world
-Usually open to and motivated by outside world of people and things
-Enjoy wide variety and change in people relationships 
-Mentally live in the Now, attending to present opportunities 
-Using common sense and creating practical solutions is automatic-instinctual
-Memory recall is rich in detail of facts and past events
-Best improvise from past experience 
-Like clear and concrete information; dislike guessing when facts are "fuzzy" 
-Instinctively search for facts and logic in a decision situation 
-Naturally notices tasks and work to be accomplished.
-Easily able to provide an objective and critical analysis
-Accept conflict as a natural, normal part of relationships with people. 
-Comfortable moving into action without a plan; plan on-the-go.
-Like to multitask, have variety, mix work and play.
-Naturally tolerant of time pressure; work best close to the deadlines.
-Instinctively avoid commitments which interfere with flexibility, freedom and variety


----------



## dk (8 Aug 2005)

ISFP

Civilian with application in for...

1. AVN TECH
2. AC OP
3. COMM RSCH


----------



## CdnPhoenix (8 Aug 2005)

ESTP which means from my point of view that I'm good and know it. ;D Man this mad my day reading about how good I am at getting what I want out of conversations. >


----------



## Pieman (8 Aug 2005)

INTP - Civillian (hopefully Engineer Officer)

Although, I feel that I am starting to change slightly to more of a INTJ type. The last question was a bit of a toss up.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Aug 2005)

ISTP, ex Res Infantry, currently deciding upon my mechanically inclined future.


----------



## FITSUMO (8 Aug 2005)

ENTP
( fits me to a Tee)
10 years high tech( started as a field tech( telecom) and now work in research and development( also telecom)

appling for 
1.FCS tech
2. Sig Op
3. Vech tech

when I started at my R&D job we used the Myers&briggs to form teams, and it worked out really well.

cheers


----------



## Greywolf (8 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> For what it's worth - my middle son is pursuing his Masters in Neuropsychology (whatever THAT is   : )



Neuropsychology deals mostly with the brain and nervous system and looks at how they influence behavior.  It is a science-based branch of psychology, so experiments generally involve pigeons or rats.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Aug 2005)

ENTP - army aviator (i.e. green helicopters)...easily get bored doing the same thing for anything more than 18-24 months.  ENTP seems to fit like a glove.  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

Greywolf said:
			
		

> Neuropsychology deals mostly with the brain and nervous system and looks at how they influence behavior.  It is a science-based branch of psychology, so experiments generally involve pigeons or rats.



Thanks.

Now - why can YOU put that into plain English, and my son CAN'T???

Oh yeah - I remember - I'm his Father, he's 21 and therefore I'm still an idiot!!  

Hey - d'you suppose his interest in this field is inspired by some Freudian sub-consious desire to understand me?     Nah.

Thanks for the info - didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## Angela F. (9 Aug 2005)

I'm currently a civilian - application is in for R291.

I'm an ISFJ , although it was hard to decide between F and T!


----------



## gun plumber (9 Aug 2005)

ESFJ

Arty(reserve)8.5 yrs,Wpns Tech 3yrs


----------



## Shadow Cat (9 Aug 2005)

Civilian

ENFJ

Good verbal communication skills 
Very perceptive about people's thoughts and motives 
Motivational, inspirational; bring out the best in others 
Warmly affectionate and affirming 
Fun to be with - lively sense of humor, dramatic, energetic, optimistic 
Good money skills 
Able to "move on" after a love relationship has failed (although they blame themselves) 
Loyal and committed - they want lifelong relationships 
Strive for "win-win" situations 
Driven to meet other's needs


----------



## Younghusband (9 Aug 2005)

Civilian

ESTP

Hmm... seems like a pattern developing...


----------



## ArmyWife (11 Aug 2005)

ESFP 

- good natured,direct and tolerant

-They have a way with dealing with people on a very equal platform and are not easily star struck. Rank, celebrity and status mean little when they are face to face with another individual. 

-They love variety and are curious and adventurous, enjoying the unexpected

-They like to keep things simple and immediate, going with the flow. 

-They learn by imitation and are keen observers. They teach through example. Their attention will always go towards whatever provides the keenest impression on their senses. 

-They love having fun and if things are too quiet they may provide the entertainment or distraction


----------



## TCBF (11 Aug 2005)

ISFP, 011 Crewman, Regular, since 28 Oct 76.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (11 Aug 2005)

ESTP, reg 215 Sig OP since feb 2001


----------



## Zartan (11 Aug 2005)

O Career and Life Management class! What time you save!

INTJ - civilian at the ripe old age of 17. 

Another test I had resulted in me being classified as a Green/Gold personality (Creative/Organised). Here be the test (just in case you care): http://www.truecolorscareer.com/quiz.asp


----------



## Pieman (11 Aug 2005)

Took the color test, I am a 'primary green' personality, HA! green. Says that:



> You are a primary green. You are an exceptionally creative problem solver who brings your ability to think outside the box to the workplace.


I can only hope that is true.

I was just reading over the personality descriptions from the other tests, and man they really do seem to fit.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Aug 2005)

Gold and Orange. I'm a ruthless bastard.


----------



## IcEPiCk (12 Aug 2005)

cool stuff eh  ;D


----------



## SemperFidelis (17 Sep 2005)

As HARDCORE as *ISTP *  gets


----------



## D-n-A (17 Sep 2005)

ESTJ
Current Trade: MSE OP -reserve
Trade I'm doing a Comp Trans into: Sig Op


----------



## Chainsaw (17 Sep 2005)

ISTP, I'm Infantry as of 15SEP05


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Sep 2005)

I'm INTJ and Gold(?)

I did both of those tests earlier this week in careers and I the site my teacher gave me was better than the 4 question one in my opinion. When I did the True Colours test at school I was an Orange.


----------



## KaptKain (17 Sep 2005)

INFP

8yr Wpn Tech(Land), 4yr MSEOp(Land)...remuster to LCIS(awaiting 3's atm)


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

ENTJ

BMQ (AD ARTY) in a few weeks. Going to try for an OT to crewman though.


----------



## ChopperHead (18 Sep 2005)

I took that test and Im a Primary Gold. Im sure that many people on here would be a Gold person.

Short Description:
I am conventional. I am the pillar of strength and have high respect for authority. I like to establish and maintain policies, procedures, and schedules. I have a strong sense of right and wrong. I am naturally parental and dutiful.I do things that require organization, dependability, management, and detail. I need to be useful and to belong. I am the sensible, stable backbone of any group.



Kyle.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (19 Sep 2005)

INTP - Danish Mech-Inf since 2000


----------



## Whisper (19 Sep 2005)

I'm a civilian now.

LOL - I'm INTJ (2.9% /population) or ENTJ (2.2%/population), depending if I feel sociable when I take the test.

INTJ - Introverted Intuition with Extroverted Thinking
Independent, original, analytical, and determined. Have an exceptional ability to turn theories into solid plans of action. Highly value knowledge, competence, and structure. Driven to derive meaning from their visions. Long-range thinkers. Have very high standards for their performance, and the performance of others. Natural leaders, but will follow if they trust existing leaders. 

ENTJ - Extroverted Thinking with Introverted Intuition
Assertive and outspoken - they are driven to lead. Excellent ability to understand difficult organizational problems and create solid solutions. Intelligent and well-informed, they usually excel at public speaking. They value knowledge and competence, and usually have little patience with inefficiency or disorganization. 

;D I agree - I have little patience, value knowledge and will take over at any sign of demonstrated incompetence. I have been forbidden to teach others after I scared them.  :'( ( )


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Sep 2005)

ISTP

Infantry


----------



## REJ (21 Sep 2005)

ISFJ 

Will be Comm Rsch, 291


----------



## bonitabelle (21 Sep 2005)

ENTP here.  Will be Sig Op., 215


----------



## bhobson (21 Sep 2005)

I just took the test and am ESTJ.

My MOC choices are as follows;

1.  ACS Tech
2.  AVN Tech

Please let us know your results, when you get a large enough sample. The scientist in me is curious to know.


----------



## Glorified Ape (28 Sep 2005)

*ISTP* and proud of it. 

Infantry Officer 23U 



-Interested in how and why things work 
*-Do not function well in regimented, structured environments; they will either feel stifled or become intensely bored* ...Uh oh.  
-Constantly gather facts about their environment and store them away 
-Have an excellent ability to apply logic and reason to their immense store of facts to solve problems or discover how things work 
-Learn best "hands-on" 
-Usually able to master theory and abstract thinking, but don't particularly like dealing with it unless they see a practical application 
-Action-oriented "doers" 
-Focused on living in the present, rather than the future 
-Love variety and new experiences 
-Highly practical and realistic 
-Excellent "trouble-shooters", able to quickly find solutions to a wide variety of practical problems 
-Results-oriented; they like to see immediate results for their efforts 
-Usually laid-back and easy-going with people 
-Risk-takers who thrive on action 
-Independent and determined - usually dislike committing themselves 
-Usually quite self-confident 

That last one is usually just an act.


----------



## Winstone (29 Sep 2005)

ISTJ 
INFANTRY


----------



## Wolfe (29 Sep 2005)

> Dominant Extraverted Sensing
> ESTP & ESFPWhat is it like?
> 
> By Danielle Poirier www.RebelEagle.com
> ...



I am ESTP.

Wolf


----------



## Fry (29 Sep 2005)

> Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
> by Joe Butt
> Profile: ENTJ
> Revision: 3.0
> ...



Any other ENTJ's out there?


----------



## Zarathustra (29 Sep 2005)

I just read my INTJ profile and I look totally insane ! Hopefully normal people like Kennedy, Colin Powell and Hannibal are INTJ. (How in the world can they know that Hannibal was INTJ ???)

I'm a software engineer, I have a philosophy degree and I want to become infantry officer. (That's sane isn't it ?)

But seriously only the I part was obvious to me. All the rest I had a hard time to tell. INTP, INFJ, ISTJ all fit more or less to me.


----------



## canadianchick (30 Sep 2005)

civilian for now hoping to someday get into army =ESTP


----------



## Antieverything (2 Nov 2007)

Start BMQ Nov 26th... = INFJ mouhaha


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Nov 2007)

ISTJ

Pilot


----------



## Antieverything (2 Nov 2007)

Oh and going for Combat Engineer.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Nov 2007)

Fry said:
			
		

> Any other ENTJ's out there?



ENTJ here. 

The one thing I would point out in Fry's listing, or anyone else's, is that the list of 'persons who are (for example) ENTJ's' is not credible.  Unless a person takes the test themselves, you cannot say what they are, only what they may likely be, and it can never be proven (or proven otherwise, which is why it often goes unchallenged).  This is (supposed to be) standard dogma for all practitioners, so its a bit hypocritical when some of them claim to 'know' what personality type Kennedy or Benjamin Franklin was.  It would be the same as an instructor pointing at you and saying 'dont bother taking the assessment, I know your an ISTP'.  The lists of names are only marketing tools.


----------



## Hawk (2 Nov 2007)

ENTP - total 8 years comms. Interesting - most of the ENTP-types have something to do with communications.


Hawk


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2007)

ISTP

*"They may tend to neglect social requirements and responsibilities, finding many relationships to be too superficial to be of much interest." * 

Not if there's beer involved!!     :cheers:


----------



## Strike (2 Nov 2007)

ISTP

Pilot.

Describes me almost to a T!


----------



## JBoyd (2 Nov 2007)

Perhaps this Personality test would be better suited?

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

It is the same 4 letter Meyer-Briggs classification type test, however there are 72 questions, so it better judges your personality, rather than just selecting the letter that best suits you.

On this test I am a ENTJ, and I have applied for Comm Res.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (2 Nov 2007)

As someone pursuing a degree in psychology, these sorts of tests make me cringe.  

None of the Jungian tests, whether they are the often used Myers-Briggs, or the smaller 4 question tests have been shown to be scientifically reliable (r>.80) at demonstrating what someone's personality is.  

Sure, they can be 'fun' for people to take but if you are really interested in your personality, take a MMPI-2 (Minisota Multi-phasic Personality Inventory) or the CPI (California Personality Inventory), that are scientifically reliable.  

Just 2 cents from a guy who if he wasn't in the CF, would be using his degree in Psychology to ask you if you wanted your fries super-sized.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Nov 2007)

> Dominant Extraverted Intuition ENTP
> 
> Words, ideas and possibilities spew effortlessly from them. Words are their best friends. They dance around ideas, the more, the merrier. Imaginative, spontaneous, original and enthusiastic, they have a knack for seeing other possibilities, other dreams and options. The world is never as it is but as it could be, as if it were but an artists sketch begging for colour. *They initiate change and often are prone to trespassing a few known boundaries to take themselves and others where no one has been before. The status quo tends to lack inspiration*.
> 
> ...



Interesting....


----------



## Greymatters (2 Nov 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> ... take a MMPI-2 (Minisota Multi-phasic Personality Inventory) or the CPI (California Personality Inventory), that are scientifically reliable.



While the MMPI/MMPI-2 is considered the most currently valid of assessment forms, even this system has its detractors, mostly being that the results of what the assessment sees as 'normal' was based on results gained from a group of conservative 'Minnisota farmers with a grade eight education' in the 1940's. It is only the best we have so far, not the best we will ever see.  

For a writeup on MMPI-2 see: http://books.google.com/books?id=CpK-6si33dUC&pg=PA6&lpg=PA6&dq=%22mmpi+2%22+minnesota+farmers&source=web&ots=ebK6dMokj3&sig=q2C3xjZEscWXJx2sC3edNUzuMMk#PPA327,M1

For a layman's comments on MMPI-2, see: http://www.straightdope.com/columns/051223.html


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (2 Nov 2007)

> mostly being that the results of what the assessment sees as 'normal' was based on results gained from a group of conservative 'Minnisota farmers with a grade eight education' in the 1940's



You're information is a bit out of date.  Canadian norms were done as recently as 2000 and data continues to be collected.  Even for the US, the MMPI-2 research began in 1982, and information for norming is continually updated.  

Recent research on the MMPI-A (adolescent version) indicates that those taking the test today answer in ways that are not consistent with the 'norms' were 10 years ago.  While the test has stayed the same, the interpretation of the scores is a living breathing practice.  

The test has moved a long way from the 1940's.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Nov 2007)

This isnt 'my' information.  I am not an expert on the MMPI-2, so can only take the word of those who claim to have this expertise, thus the links to those who claim to be.  There will always be detractors of a system, and I pointed out they exist. 

However, I would be interested in reading more on the Canadian norms you refered to.  Do you have a link for that, or is it only available in textbook form?


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (2 Nov 2007)

Other than a Clinical Psyc textbook I couldn't find any further references.  I have sent off a couple of e-mails, and will get back to you with an accurate answer.  

Although you state that it wasn't your information, it was you who wrote that the test was normed from Minnesota farmers with grade 8 education (or do you have a reference for that information?).  I guess that back when Hathaway and McKinley develped the MMPI  in '43 there was an abundance of grade 8 Minnesotian farmers hanging out at the University of Minnesota Hospital looking to partake in personality inventories.

Of note, when Butcher begain revision of the MMPI-2 in '82, his sample of 2,500 American adults was based on gender parity, and culturally balanced to represent the US population.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (2 Nov 2007)

I come now, hat in hand, to apologize.  

There are no Canadian Norms for the MMPI-2 or MMPI-A.  We use the norms as drawn from the US census and population from the 1980's revision.  

My mistake - I was mixing the information up with the Weschler scales.


----------



## medaid (3 Nov 2007)

ESTP-Le Conqueror!

hmmm... it almost describes me but I don't know... I do frown allot I guess?


----------



## S.Stewart (3 Nov 2007)

ISTJ-makes sense i guess, dont really put alot of value on these tests considering one's perspective of things changes from day to day.


----------



## Greymatters (3 Nov 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> Although you state that it wasn't your information, it was you who wrote that the test was normed from Minnesota farmers with grade 8 education (or do you have a reference for that information?).



Uh... did you even bother to read the two links I provided...?


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Nov 2007)

ENFP (the only one so far in this thread!)....and I'm going in for MedTech

PS.  It's really scary how accurate that personality profile is of me lol, go science!!


----------



## Jacqueline (3 Nov 2007)

I'm an ESTP type, 

Civilian, doing some things to become an army Medic.

Interesting test!


----------

